# [TESTING] New install method for nightlies



## BMc08GT

Ok so here is the method that I used going from build 10 to 11 and am using right now to go to 12.

1. Using Titanium Backup choose filters and only show user apps and back them up.
2. Boot into recovery, and make a nandroid backup just in case. 
3. choose Mounts and Storage and format system,data and cache(in that order).
4. Go back and choose advanced and wipe dalvik cache. 
5. Mount /system
6. Install CM7 zip.
7. Wipe dalvik cache again. (might be placebo)
8. Install GApps
9. Camera&MMS Fix.zip
10. Wipe dalvik again
11. I personally run imoseyon tweaks with every nightly, so install v7.1 zip
12. wipe dalvik one last time. 
13. Unmount /system and reboot.
14. Once booted up skip signing into google. I have TB saved to my sd card so i install it.
16. Choose filters in TB and only show uninstalled apps and then run the batch to restore the user apps with data.*note that system data shows "0"*
17. Charge to full and recalibrate the battery.

Yes its lengthly but going from 10 to 11 i noticed an increase in battery life getting 15+ hours for the first time since running CM7. Experience the same results with build 12 as well.

BobAbooey has tested this for me as well as he is getting his best battery life yet to date.

Looking for a large number of testers to apply this install method and report back with their results as I want to make sure this isnt just luck.

Thanks.


----------



## BMc08GT

I am in the process of running the initial run with mounting/system as well. Will post and readjust method upon results.


----------



## idol

I am probably going to test this tonight. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## BMc08GT

Thanks. I'm excited to see your results tomorrow

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## marcfogel

So you don't run the gapps install. how do you get Android Market installed?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend

You're method is redundant.
Also to those that are curious..
Boot into recovery. Wipe dalvik. Install nightly.
Simple as that
For battery results. Extinguish battery life charge to full. Wipe battery stats. Reboot

Wiping dalvik is android app cache. If you don't run apps you wont have any dalvik to remove. Removing data in between nightlies is also useless. You're just removing apps and settings and then restoring apps...not sure of what your intentions were.


----------



## bobAbooey

What about starting the day by having a charged battery, wiping stats and dalvik?

I always start the day full. Just trying to figure the right combo of stuff.


----------



## BrentBlend

bobAbooey said:


> What about starting the day by having a charged battery, wiping stats and dalvik?
> 
> I always start the day full. Just trying to figure the right combo of stuff.


Only need to remove bat stats after you flash a rom /nightly/optimization script..such as imoseyon's
The dalvik is good to wipe when switching builds. Like 2.3.3-2.3.4
Bat stats should be wiped after a drain and complete charge for best accuracy

For better battery life try to let your battery get as low as possible. Then charge it until it is full. Take it off of the charger as soon as it is complete


----------



## BrentBlend

Another reason you could be experienceing better battery life is, the newer builds fix a bug that was killing the battery while the phone was idle


----------



## moosc

why u running the imoysons hack? if u already didn't know those hacks and them some are built into CM and then some.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend

The same *type* of hacks are in cm7. Not the same exact hacks though


----------



## SyNiK4L

either way...i just wipe dalvik every night and install the newest nightly and then sometimes wipe batt stats after fully charging...and my fone gets plenty of life....


----------



## BMc08GT

Next time I need a lecture ill come to you. Your rant was unnecessary but thanks

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend

BMc08GT said:


> Next time I need a lecture ill come to you. Your rant was unnecessary but thanks
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


No problem, bro
anytime


----------



## BMc08GT

Was honestly just trying a different combination from the norm as the normal routine was giving me shot battery life seeing as how ppl are still complaining about poor life other than a select few. So tak this method as you will but until cvpcs commits to the battery drain problem being fixed i will continue to test this method. I also wiped system this morning before installing 12 an I'm sitting at 70% after 7.5 hours with 1.5 hours display and 45 min phone. So to each his own in that one

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend

BMc08GT said:


> Was honestly just trying a different combination from the norm as the normal routine was giving me shot battery life seeing as how ppl are still complaining about poor life other than a select few. So tak this method as you will but until cvpcs commits to the battery drain problem being fixed i will continue to test this method. I also wiped system this morning before installing 12 an I'm sitting at 70% after 7.5 hours with 1.5 hours display and 45 min phone. So to each his own in that one
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I didn't mean to say your method was wrong, I'm simply stating what you need to change some things
Don't wipe dalvik so much
Wipe battery after full drain/full charge
Use your clockwork backup to do advanced restore and only restore data

Your idea in general is great, if you can't take constructive criticism then don't do open-source work


----------



## BMc08GT

Lol np. I'm pretty sure that's restoring system data as well which defeats the purpose. Tb restore Apps and data only restores app data afaik

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend

BMc08GT said:


> Lol np. I'm pretty sure that's restoring system data as well which defeats the purpose. Tb restore Apps and data only restores app data afaik
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


not system data
I *think* that would be advanced restoring the /system
if you don't test for yourself you'll never know though

edit: no, you're right that would do system data too
perhaps you could do

reboot to recovery
wipe cache
wipe dalvik
make backup (cwr/titanium)
wipe data cache
install all the zips (nightly, camfix..what have you) 
fulldrain/fullcharge
wipe bat stats

vs. your method just to have some comparison
you can't know one method is "better" if you only have one method


----------



## BMc08GT

Didn't mean to come down on ya stressful day at work lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BMc08GT

Right but with new clockwork we have. No idea what it's doing

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend

I'm not worried about it, I was trying to provoke you a little bit 

Just trying to help in my own little way


----------



## BMc08GT

Lol it's all good

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend

after you install the imoseyon tweak what results does checktweak.sh provide?
do all of the tweaks take effect in cm7?


----------



## BMc08GT

Shows everything is good.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend

thanks


----------



## BMc08GT

Np. You going to run it?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend

BMc08GT said:


> Np. You going to run it?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I'll try it out after i get some battery stats and shtuff, then ill get stats while running the tweaks and see what works better


----------



## BMc08GT

Ight let me know

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BMc08GT

OK so I'm about to install nightly 14. Battery is currently sitting at 20% after 12 hours. Screen on for 3.75 hours, streamed goggle music beta for 1.5, and made 1 hour of voice calls. Also read my textbooks via CourseSmart app for 1.25 hours. I think that is better than yesterday's results. Here's to the nightly...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BMc08GT

marcfogel said:


> So you don't run the gapps install. how do you get Android Market installed?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Dont know why i overlooked this.. yes gapps are installed before cam fix and imoseyon tweaks ill add it in.


----------



## Droid-Xer

If you wipe batt stats every single night, you're not giving the battery time to calibrate. Also, as mentioned, no need to wipe dalvik so many times. And wiping data defeats the purpose of nightlies.


----------



## BMc08GT

Droid-Xer said:


> If you wipe batt stats every single night, you're not giving the battery time to calibrate. Also, as mentioned, no need to wipe dalvik so many times. And wiping data defeats the purpose of nightlies.


Exactly how does wiping data defeat the point of nightlies? It allows you to run a fresh copy of each new nightly

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend

BMc08GT said:


> Exactly how does wiping data defeat the point of nightlies? It allows you to run a fresh copy of each new nightly
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


i think he thinks your deleting data after you install the nightly...maybe?


----------



## Guest

BMc08GT said:


> Exactly how does wiping data defeat the point of nightlies? It allows you to run a fresh copy of each new nightly
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I think he means that nightlies are designed so you don't have to wipe data. It's more of a convenience and one of the great things about nightlies.

To each their own, but I'm not experiencing any issues with my battery life. I also only wipe Dalvik when I install a new nightly. Right now, I'm getting around 17+ hours of battery life running at ulv 1.0ghz with Jrummy's OC. I have also yet to have a random reboot or a FC of any sort.


----------



## Droid-Xer

swiftmazda said:


> I think he means that nightlies are designed so you don't have to wipe data. It's more of a convenience and one of the great things about nightlies.
> 
> To each their own, but I'm not experiencing any issues with my battery life. I also only wipe Dalvik when I install a new nightly. Right now, I'm getting around 17+ hours of battery life running at ulv 1.0ghz with Jrummy's OC. I have also yet to have a random reboot or a FC of any sort.


Exactly what I meant. To each their own. I get just as good battery life with cm as I did with any other froyo or gb rom. Bad battery life is more if a placebo effect. Your constantly checking your phone which wastes battery. Want to save battery? Lower the screen brightness all the way and don't sync often and keep widgets to a minimum.


----------



## SyNiK4L

also i will say cache has to build up...and that will change how much ur battery get used...so if u wipe bat stats every time...like he said ur not giving the battery enuf time to really calibrate. Party because your cache hasnt built up yet.


----------



## BMc08GT

Ya in seeing reports of bat life averaging 12-15 now looks like this method was good for one build oh well. Bring on the 1% tonight

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L

hehe thats how it goes bro....things move fast in the android community lol.


----------



## BMc08GT

Yep. Stillbseeing quick discharge rate to 80%. I'm at 90% within 10 minutes and 80 within 2.5 hours. Similar results for everyone else?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

BMc08GT said:


> Yep. Stillbseeing quick discharge rate to 80%. I'm at 90% within 10 minutes and 80 within 2.5 hours. Similar results for everyone else?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


That's just bizarre and has me thinking that something on your phone is causing the CPU to race. What widgets and running processes do you have? Also, are you on stock CPU frequency/voltage, or are you running a OC app? What are your brightness settings? There's some great settings in another thread that really help.

I'm just baffled as to what is causing your battery to drain so fast. Something has got to be held up and causing your processor to race. How were you using the device during the 2.5 hours? Was it just at standby, or were you doing other things?

I just glanced at mine and am sitting at 90% battery after 2 hours and 48 minutes. It stayed at 100 for about the first hour or so due to the natural buffer Motorola puts in battery stats. I did calibrate my battery when I initially flashed CM7, but I haven't done it during any of the nightlies.

If you want to try and improve your battery life, please see below for how I run my phone:

1. Jrummy16's Android Overclock tool set at ulv 1.0ghz. I set it at the ultra low voltage and then stop the app from running in the background. CPU monitoring shows that the governor and voltage operate as normal without the app using up system resources. It'll hold until reboot.

2. Follow the auto brightness instructions in this thread.

Honestly, that's all I've done so far to improve battery life. Both have made a huge impact (4 hours or more) on battery life. It's still as stable as ever as well.


----------



## BMc08GT

The only widget i have is the aosp weather updating every 6 and the juice defender mobile data toggle widget. I only use one screen. I use qca with undervolted and undercooked. With autobrightness turned off and the display all the way down. I started using usage Timelines free but it did this before. It also has done this on every build too

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

BMc08GT said:


> The only widget i have is the aosp weather updating every 6 and the juice defender mobile data toggle widget. I only use one screen. I use qca with undervolted and undercooked. With autobrightness turned off and the display all the way down. I started using usage Timelines free but it did this before. It also has done this on every build too
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Wow. I have absolutely no idea what is causing the fast drain from 100 to 80 then. It's just strange that you're essentially running your phone as minimal as possible, and you're still experiencing that rapid drain. Heck, I'm still running auto brightness with the values provided in the thread I linked, I don't toggle data, and I'm using five screens. Gmail is synced along with my Facebook widget and Foursquare widget. My news widget also pulls every now and then as well.


----------



## BMc08GT

Wtf this makes no sense lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

BMc08GT said:


> Wtf this makes no sense lol
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I know right, lol. I can imagine it's pretty aggravating.


----------



## BMc08GT

ive decided to ref;ash #14 with only wiping dalvik cache, apply the cam fix and imoseyon tweaks after. Figured i might as well while we are waiting for #15. ill see what happens with this. something is not right tho


----------



## BMc08GT

I am running synergy theme with adwex and i2theme but i highly doubt thats causing the decrease


----------



## Guest

BMc08GT said:


> ive decided to ref;ash #14 with only wiping dalvik cache, apply the cam fix and imoseyon tweaks after. Figured i might as well while we are waiting for #15. ill see what happens with this. something is not right tho


What's not right? Or, does it just feel odd? If you made a nandroid backup, you can always flash back.



BMc08GT said:


> I am running synergy theme with adwex and i2theme but i highly doubt thats causing the decrease


Naw, that shouldn't do it. I've changed themes quite a bit (currently on Rover Cyan) and haven't seen any change in battery life or CPU usage. I haven't messed with ADW themes really and only use the tmobile theme manager that comes with CM7.


----------



## BMc08GT

Just seems odd.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BMc08GT

Just realized that zdbox shows me running 9-11 apps at boot. This normal?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BMc08GT

Well I have finally kicked the bug out. Just hit 90% after an hour and 12 min. Finally

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

BMc08GT said:


> Well I have finally kicked the bug out. Just hit 90% after an hour and 12 min. Finally
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Glad you got it worked out! What was the culprit?


----------



## BMc08GT

Not a damn clue lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

BMc08GT said:


> Not a damn clue lol
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Haha. Gotta love it when that happens lol. At least it's fixed!


----------



## BMc08GT

Lol yep. Was at 50% after 6.5 hours but my screen was on for 4 hours. Charged it back up to full and I have 1 hour screen use and its been 4 hours and I just hit 70%

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## shadowDroid

Yeah so after seeing so many people say that they just wipe dalvik and there battery was great and mine still sucking I decided to give it a shot. So, flashed the newest nightly earlier today followed your method, and boom 2hrs 32mins later and I have only lost 9%!!! So obviously you have done something right and I thank you for it.


----------



## Guest

shadowDroid said:


> Yeah so after seeing so many people say that they just wipe dalvik and there battery was great and mine still sucking I decided to give it a shot. So, flashed the newest nightly earlier today followed your method, and boom 2hrs 32mins later and I have only lost 9%!!! So obviously you have done something right and I thank you for it.


Most likely, something was causing a conflict in data that was making your CPU race. In that case, a full wipe would correct your problem like you said it did. Glad you got it fixed.  For newer nightlies, you shouldn't have to do a full wipe every time and will be just fine wiping dalvik since whatever was causing conflict has been corrected.

BMc08GT's method works great if you have something that is causing racing issues and the such. Once those issues are corrected, it's highly doubtful that they'll show up again with just wiping dalvik while flashing nightlies.


----------



## BMc08GT

shadowDroid said:


> Yeah so after seeing so many people say that they just wipe dalvik and there battery was great and mine still sucking I decided to give it a shot. So, flashed the newest nightly earlier today followed your method, and boom 2hrs 32mins later and I have only lost 9%!!! So obviously you have done something right and I thank you for it.


Good to know. Hope people utilize this more often it helped me out a lot. Glad it worked for you! 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BMc08GT

i love the hate comments that this method got on rom manager lol


----------



## marcfogel

BrentBlend said:


> not system data
> I *think* that would be advanced restoring the /system
> if you don't test for yourself you'll never know though
> 
> edit: no, you're right that would do system data too
> perhaps you could do
> 
> reboot to recovery
> wipe cache
> wipe dalvik
> make backup (cwr/titanium)
> wipe data cache
> install all the zips (nightly, camfix..what have you)
> fulldrain/fullcharge
> wipe bat stats
> 
> vs. your method just to have some comparison
> you can't know one method is "better" if you only have one method


So after you flash the nightlie you should let the battery fully drain then charge uninterrupted then wipe battery stats?

TIA

Marc

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SLCMotor

swiftmazda said:


> 1. Jrummy16's Android Overclock tool set at ulv 1.0ghz. I set it at the ultra low voltage and then stop the app from running in the background. CPU monitoring shows that the governor and voltage operate as normal without the app using up system resources. It'll hold until reboot.


I got the ulv set, can you describe in more detail the rest that you wrote in this? ie: Stop the app from running in background etc. Thanks


----------



## BMc08GT

SLCMotor said:


> I got the ulv set, can you describe in more detail the rest that you wrote in this? ie: Stop the app from running in background etc. Thanks


Force stop the app in settings->applications->manage applications. is what i believe he is referring too


----------



## BMc08GT

marcfogel said:


> So after you flash the nightlie you should let the battery fully drain then charge uninterrupted then wipe battery stats?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Marc
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


How I did it was just flash the nightly according to the steps I outlined and then upon reboot plug the phone in and charge it up to full and wipe the bat stats with battery calibration


----------



## Guest

BMc08GT said:


> Force stop the app in settings->applications->manage applications. is what i believe he is referring too


This is exactly what I was referring to. Under manage applications, you can go to running applications and force stop the Android Overclock app.

Even with Android Overclock stopped, the settings you initially picked will stick. So, I basically pick my ulv 1.0ghz setting before force stopping the program from running in the background. It frees up memory and eliminates another unnecessary process from running, and it doesn't affect your overclock settings in any shape or form unless you use profiles. Personally, I just keep ulv 1.0ghz on all the time and don't use profiles for different scenarios.


----------



## BMc08GT

So even with no changes from 16 this ithr longest my battery has lasted and I think that goes for stock too. I'm at 15 hours and 31min off charge and im sitting at 35%. That's with an hour streaming google music Bet, few minutes cut the rope, 30 min or so reading in coursesmart app, and 2 hours on the display. I'm running imoseyon tweaks and AOC at 300/17, 475/26/, 650/34, and 800/41. I also run sysctl tweaks.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

BMc08GT said:


> So even with no changes from 16 this ithr longest my battery has lasted and I think that goes for stock too. I'm at 15 hours and 31min off charge and im sitting at 35%. That's with an hour streaming google music Bet, few minutes cut the rope, 30 min or so reading in coursesmart app, and 2 hours on the display. I'm running imoseyon tweaks and AOC at 300/17, 475/26/, 650/34, and 800/41. I also run sysctl tweaks.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Nice! I'm getting comparable battery life and am running something similar. I'm using the preset AOC ultra low voltage settings for 1.0ghz (lowest is 350mhz instead of your 300, and my voltage isn't as aggressively undervolted), and I'm also running Imoseyon tweaks with the sysctl tweaks. As of right now, I have 51% battery life left after 13 hours and 24 minutes. That's with around 45 minutes watching Netflix, 38 minutes of voice calls, navigation for about 10 minutes or so, and web browsing. My display time is 1 hour and 22 minutes.

Glad to see you're experiencing the same!


----------



## Fox_Dye

Just to let you know there is no need to wipe the dalvik cache more than once because the dalvik cache is not built until the phone is booted up so wiping it more than once doesn't do anything if I'm wrong please correct me but this is my understanding of the android os.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L

Fox_Dye said:


> Just to let you know there is no need to wipe the dalvik cache more than once because the dalvik cache is not built until the phone is booted up so wiping it more than once doesn't do anything if I'm wrong please correct me but this is my understanding of the android os.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


correct...i asked pcs about that. and i heard it straight from his mouth that theres no need.


----------



## BMc08GT

Fox_Dye said:


> Just to let you know there is no need to wipe the dalvik cache more than once because the dalvik cache is not built until the phone is booted up so wiping it more than once doesn't do anything if I'm wrong please correct me but this is my understanding of the android os.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I'm aware of this and if you would have read the whole thread you would see this stated. Thanks for your comments 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BMc08GT

Your still. Getting better life swift lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

BMc08GT said:


> Your still. Getting better life swift lol
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I'm not sure why, lol. I may have less things running in the background than you though. Right now, GoWeather, Facebook, Foursquare, and News are the only things actively pulling data via widgets. My running processes are Android Overclock (stopped force stopping it and haven't noticed any decrease in battery life), Maps, Astrid Tasks, Go Weather, drocap2, Battery Circle, Google Services, DSPManager, and Swype. Also, battery life does vary depending on the battery. They have a shelf life and eventually will decrease in life until they die out.


----------



## SyNiK4L

swiftmazda said:


> Nice! I'm getting comparable battery life and am running something similar. I'm using the preset AOC ultra low voltage settings for 1.0ghz (lowest is 350mhz instead of your 300, and my voltage isn't as aggressively undervolted), and I'm also running Imoseyon tweaks with the sysctl tweaks. As of right now, I have 51% battery life left after 13 hours and 24 minutes. That's with around 45 minutes watching Netflix, 38 minutes of voice calls, navigation for about 10 minutes or so, and web browsing. My display time is 1 hour and 22 minutes.
> 
> Glad to see you're experiencing the same!


I'm trying out imoseyon tweaks today. So well see how it goes
Sent from mi dx


----------



## BMc08GT

SyNiK4L said:


> I'm trying out imoseyon tweaks today. So well see how it goes
> Sent from mi dx


Finally people are hoping on the imoseyon train after giving me shit for it lol. They work people

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

BMc08GT said:


> Finally people are hoping on the imoseyon train after giving me shit for it lol. They work people
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Haha, yep. They work great!


----------



## SyNiK4L

the imoseyon stuff i never said anything about...cant hate till i give it a try lol


----------



## BrentBlend

SyNiK4L said:


> the imoseyon stuff i never said anything about...cant hate till i give it a try lol


have you noticed any difference with the imoseyon tweaks?


----------



## BMc08GT

SyNiK4L said:


> the imoseyon stuff i never said anything about...cant hate till i give it a try lol


Lol wasn't singling yu out. But that is true lol let me know what yu think

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Is there a way to fully discharge your battery apart from using the phone heavily? I know a lot of cordless power tools and such will let you fast drain the battery on the charger so you can get a fresh charge.


----------



## Guest

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Is there a way to fully discharge your battery apart from using the phone heavily? I know a lot of cordless power tools and such will let you fast drain the battery on the charger so you can get a fresh charge.


I do not believe anything like that exists for our batteries to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## BMc08GT

So I had to sbf and reload cm7 yesterday. An now I'm back to getting piss poor battery life. 50% and only been 6 hours. 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves

i sbf'd yesterday and wiped data and installed nightly #18 and have 50% at 17 hours right now. No tweaks or anything. Light usuage, but still really good. SyNiK4L, let us know how that imoseyon tweak works for you.


----------



## Firerat

Fox_Dye said:


> Just to let you know there is no need to wipe the dalvik cache more than once because the dalvik cache is not built until the phone is booted up so wiping it more than once doesn't do anything if I'm wrong please correct me but this is my understanding of the android os.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk





BMc08GT said:


> I'm aware of this and if you would have read the whole thread you would see this stated. Thanks for your comments
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


and under most circumstances you don't **need** to wipe dalvik-cache at all

in framework/base
services/java/com/android/server/PackageManagerService.java



Spoiler






Code:


                if (didDexOpt) {<br />
                    // If we had to do a dexopt of one of the previous<br />
                    // things, then something on the system has changed.<br />
                    // Consider this significant, and wipe away all other<br />
                    // existing dexopt files to ensure we don't leave any<br />
                    // dangling around.<br />
                    String[] files = mDalvikCacheDir.list();<br />
                    if (files != null) {<br />
                        for (int i=0; i<files.length; i++) {<br />
                            String fn = files[i];<br />
                            if (fn.startsWith("[email protected]@")<br />
                                    || fn.startsWith("[email protected]@")) {<br />
                                Slog.i(TAG, "Pruning dalvik file: " + fn);<br />
                                (new File(mDalvikCacheDir, fn)).delete();<br />
                            }<br />
                        }<br />
                    }<br />
                }




So on first boot your dex files are going to be removed anyway
Not that it really matters as a dalvik-cache wipe takes next to no time

Personally I don't bother wiping anything, I just backup and flash.
BUT, I'm not an habitual flasher
I probably sync maybe 2-3 times a month , merge, resolve conflicts (if any) , poke around a little, compile , flash

I'm not against wipes, I just don't see any real need for them ( if it falls over I restore while reading the logcat )
Personally I very much doubt that it has any bearing on battery life. 
the favourable results in the OP could be simply explained by "fixes" in the ROM

It seems to me this could be confirmed with a simple experiment.

restore a 7 day old backup and continue to use as normal, perform the new ritual with the 6 day old Nightly, again normal use, new ritual 5 day old nightly etc.

if it is the ritual then favourable results should be immediate, if it's the ROM it will take a week

I guess you could speed up time and shorten days, you just need to establish an appropriate measure

why a week? 
seemed logical, it could be cumulative, properly measured / recorded we may see a gradual gain in favourable battery, idk tbh that is the point of experimentation, to find out, just make sure you are the one in control 

I would try this myself, but I still have a G1..

Guess I could try the ritual, but my battery has been the best it has been for a long time since my last flash ( 20110621 )

 no spoiler []
I love those


----------



## BMc08GT

So ever since sbf'ing and reflashing my battery has been horrible and now android os has used 43% in the last 6 hours. How do I find out what is running the cpu?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L

well i havent honestly seen to much of a change...i imagine the imoseyon tweaks are helping somewhat...but i find it hard to tell if, they are making a huge difference or not because for me. Everyday is different for my phone....i mean some days i use it more than others...i change from LWP's to non-LWP's and back to LWP's alot...so some days i have a live wall paper running all day. and other days i just have static images as wallpapers. Some days i chat alot. Some days i dont. So i wanna say yes they are helping as far as i can tell...but ill have to give it a couple more days of watching it to give yall an accurate opinion about the tweaks


----------



## SyNiK4L

BMc08GT said:


> Lol wasn't singling yu out. But that is true lol let me know what yu think
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


o lawl  my b


----------



## Firerat

BMc08GT said:


> So ever since sbf'ing and reflashing my battery has been horrible and now android os has used 43% in the last 6 hours. How do I find out what is running the cpu?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


settings --> about phone --> battery use


----------



## BMc08GT

What's really weird is that prior to sbf'ing i had the best battery life ever and I left wifi on around the clock. But after sbf'ing i get poor poor battery life

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BMc08GT

Firerat said:


> settings --> about phone --> battery use


I'm aware of that just not aware of how to see what in the os is draining the battery specifically

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

BMc08GT said:


> I'm aware of that just not aware of how to see what in the os is draining the battery specifically
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Spare Parts works great for that. Go into battery history in Spare Parts and change the Other Usage dropdown to CPU Usage. That will show you specifically what is using the battery. More than likely, you're experiencing the Wifi issue that prevents your phone from going into deep sleep. Instead, it'll just cycle repeatedly at the suspend function. Milky took a screenshot earlier and confirmed this since suspend was at the top of his CPU Usage.


----------



## BMc08GT

Its very wierd since before i sbf'ed i was fine running wifi 24/7 and had phenomonal battery life right before i was forced to sbf. However now that I have wifi off, I am back to my normal level of battery life. Reached 50% after 1 hr streaming music, 2 hours screen on(which was pretty much consistently on) and was able to get 7 hours out of it. Its getting to where it was


----------



## BMc08GT

ok so after taking phone off charger at work, i notice that itwlan_wq was 3rd higest under mediaserver and *wakelock*. I am attempting to rectify this high usage by taking tiwlan.ini from 596 and replacing the file in /system/etc/wifi. Think this might do the trick?

EDIT: Why is wakelock using so much CPU, and is there a way to lower its CPU usage?


----------



## BMc08GT

So after 1 hour 51 min i just 90% and it seem to handle wif better.










I'll test this more today

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## blueman

I tried this install method and I felt like the battery life performed well. With liberty .8 I averaged around 15hrs of battery life per charge. This was with moderate use and running it down to 2% (according to a 1% increment widget) or so before back on the charge. My first few CM7 installs, battery life seemed to struggle to reach 8hrs before dying. I followed the steps posted and after the recalibration period i'm back to 12-15hrs a day usage.

Since it feels like this is working for me, I'm going to follow the steps again with my girlfriends phone when I flash nightly #26. I know with a new nightly I could experience something completely different, but I'm giving it a try again. Her phone has been dying pretty regularly so it can't hurt. I'm not sure exactly which nightly I was running on hers last but it would get anywhere from 8 - 12 hrs of battery life per charge. I think she uses her phone more than me, but with Liberty .7 she used to get 13-15hrs no problem. Will report back after a few days of use and see if these steps in conjunction with the nightly #26 improved her battery situation.


----------



## SyNiK4L

26 from what? cus there was no change from 25-26


----------



## BMc08GT

blueman said:


> I tried this install method and I felt like the battery life performed well. With liberty .8 I averaged around 15hrs of battery life per charge. This was with moderate use and running it down to 2% (according to a 1% increment widget) or so before back on the charge. My first few CM7 installs, battery life seemed to struggle to reach 8hrs before dying. I followed the steps posted and after the recalibration period i'm back to 12-15hrs a day usage.
> 
> Since it feels like this is working for me, I'm going to follow the steps again with my girlfriends phone when I flash nightly #26. I know with a new nightly I could experience something completely different, but I'm giving it a try again. Her phone has been dying pretty regularly so it can't hurt. I'm not sure exactly which nightly I was running on hers last but it would get anywhere from 8 - 12 hrs of battery life per charge. I think she uses her phone more than me, but with Liberty .7 she used to get 13-15hrs no problem. Will report back after a few days of use and see if these steps in conjunction with the nightly #26 improved her battery situation.


Good to know its still helpful in the later builds. Glad it worked out for you and hope it works for her


----------



## blueman

SyNiK4L said:


> 26 from what? cus there was no change from 25-26


I've not kept up with the nightlies all that often, but my progression has been from Original Release -> 6 -> 7 -> 10 -> 22 -> 26.

I know with each nightly things could possibly change, just reporting my own experience


----------



## BMc08GT

Hey blueman just curious how the 2nd trial went on the gf's phone.


----------



## blueman

BMc08GT said:


> Hey blueman just curious how the 2nd trial went on the gf's phone.


I had to abandon CM7 on her phone. I just couldn't get any particular nightly to keep stable, battery use wise. I don't know if it is a particular app that she uses that is killing her battery more so than mine but it's just not working as well as hoped for her phone. I had good luck with her battery use and Liberty GB .7, so I SBF'd and worked my way back to a clean restore of that.

Myself, battery usage is never stable, but at the same time I install nightlies pretty often. I just installed #36 last night. After each flash I charge 100%, run battery calibration, discharge down to nothing, then charge back up 100%. After a day or two I dnl the newest nightly and start the process over again. After flashing #36 last night, I only got a little over 9 hours of use before the battery died. Luckily I was close to home when it happened so it wasn't a big deal. I am always interested to see how well the charge lasts after that first calibration session.

For my phone, I can pretty much guarantee 12hrs of use using this installation method on each nightly I have installed. The first run is always low, but after calibration it seems to pick up. There are days I've reached over 24 hours on a charge and there are days I only get 9hrs. Lately I've only been staying on a single nightly for a day or two so really its all over the place....

One last tidbit... I can say that with both her phone and my phone CM7 has been stable. I've seen some odd things with Pandora, like songs changing for no reason or it taking a REALLY long time to load a new song, but other than that its run solidly smooth. I'm not sure the Pandora issues aren't being caused by the AdFree program. Just a hunch but I haven't had time to figure it out. I feel this install method guarantees a smooth running CM7. Battery may be a bit wonky for us here and there but at least things run solidly.


----------

